# You really know you have been around a long time when they do this...



## Lakeland living (Feb 9, 2020)

What do you do when they do this for you?


----------



## jujube (Feb 9, 2020)

Just be grateful they don't do_ this_:


----------



## Duster (Feb 9, 2020)

Ribbit


----------

